# Are these night terrors or temper tantrums?



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

My dd (2.5) has been waking up screaming and throwing a FIT lately. Last night she had three screaming sessions, each lasting a good 20 minutes. Her little voice is totally horse this morning.









She had JUST begun to sleep through the night, and now is suddenly waking and screaming at night (god help us!!). She is totally inconsolable and I can't really tell if she remembers it in the morning, she says she does, but I think she's pretending.
fwiw, she is also having TONS of temper tantrums during the day....
I just posted a thread in GD for book suggestions to help me through what I truly believe what might be the "terrible twos" (I can't even believe I'm saying that!)


----------



## Katwoman (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't believe their temper tantrums in the middle of the night. After all, little ones need sleep as much as we do. (Perhaps more since they run every where they go.







)

My oldest DD had a terrible time sleeping some time between her second and third birthday. She would wake up screaming as if her hair was on fire. She was - finally! - diagnosed with food sensitivities. When we eliminated the food she was sensitive too she stopped waking up screaming in the night. She sleeps right through.

Does she have food issues?


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

Those sound like terrors. We didn't go through that, yet anyway, but I hope you find some solutions!


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Can I ask how your lo was diagnosed? We finally have health insurance, and I'm thinking about taking my dd in for a check up, since we haven't really done doctors at all yet.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

moved to toddlers


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

This is happening again! Could it be a milk allergy? I'm not a big one for milk, and really don't believe in drinking a lot of it, but my dd has been begging for it lately and drinking a lot of it....
I think I'm going to take her to a Naturopath and see about food sensitivities. I've since decided that it's not night terrors. She's clearly awake, not in a "sleepwalking" type state, and she remembers it in the morning. She can't tell me why she's crying though.








:


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Food allergies can manifest themselves in many different ways- problems with digestion, skin, behavior, sleeping, etc. So it's definitely a possibility.

Come on over to the Allergy forum! (and check out my blog- link in sig)


----------



## Erinok (Sep 11, 2006)

My almost 3 y/o has been doing something similar. where he gets in a really rough sleep, talking, hitting, arguing (with who I don't know?). he tends to do it when he is really tired. it doesn't last that long, but it might be because I try to wake him up when I see it starting, to which he rolls over and goes back to sleep. and he has coincidentally been sleeping with me recently.
my 19 monthg old sometimes cries of fusses in his sleep, sometmes I'll be on the verge of going to pick him up if he's fussing and realize that he is sound asleep.

neither one have ever been good sleepers though, even as babies.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

When she was 2 1/2, my DD sometimes used to wake up at night and then get really upset and start crying inconsolably and saying NO! to every suggestion. Although she didn't exactly seem rational, she did seem to be awake and to understand what I was saying, so I didn't think she was having night terrors, but I was never really sure about that. Her episodes seemed more likely to happen when things were a little stressful or unusual. (One of the worst, which I think was also the first one, happened when we were visiting my MIL.) I don't recally any connection to unhappiness during the day, though. Anyway, I have no idea what caused it, but it didn't last for long. I think she had stopped by the time she was 3. I often suspected food sensitivities in her, but never definitively pinpointed any food. (Hmm - I see you're pregnant. I was pregnant with my second at the time, too. It never occurred to me before that that had anything to do with it, but who knows?)


----------

